# Tommy



## dhasdell (Jun 14, 2005)

Apologies if this has already been covered elsewhere, but I've just discovered "Tommy" by Richard Holmes, and so far it's as good as everything else he's done. It's £8.99, but Waterstone's have it as part of their current 3 for 2 offer.

Something else which people might find useful is Waterstone's website. I haven't tried it myself, but a branch confirmed to me that you can order online, at online prices, and collect locally, thereby saving postage.


----------

